# Garage door safety



## Zetec-al

I have a standard up and over Hoffman garage door which just has the standard lock on. 

I was wondering if anyone here had a similar door and had added any extra locks/bolts. Preferably I would like to add them to the inside so they can’t be seen from outside. I have a composite door on the rear of the garage which I access from my garden. 

I have been looking at different shoot bolts but not sure best way of fixing to the garage door without the fixings showing on the outside. 

Hopefully somebody can give me some ideas?

Thanks


----------



## Andyblue

Depending on how much you have on the inside lip that returns (like an L shape) you could fix to this (so the fixings are in-between this and the back of the garage door ?

Hope that makes sense (it does in my head)


----------



## Chrisxtype

Try Google , "Enfield garage lock", easy to fit, not that expensive, but buy from a reputable seller, good luck,


----------



## Mcpx

Same kind of door, fitted these https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B075QHDK29/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_image?ie=UTF8&psc=1

The fixings (plain dome head bolts) and the keyhole are visible from the outside, but it depends on which way you look at it, either you are showing that the door has extra security so go and find an easier target, or you are showing that the door has extra security so there might be something worth knicking in there. My personal view is that these doors are about as secure as pleated curtains, and the standard lock going to a top and two side catches can be bypassed in seconds, so adding any extra bolts is definitely worth it. I'm under no illusions that anyone could still get through the door very quickly with a cordless grinder or even a recip saw (or maybe a decent can opener?) to cut around the bolts, but doing so would create a hell of a lot of noise and take time, which Mr Scumbag Robber does not like.

Fitting them was a bit of a pita, I had to add ply shaped to fit the profile of the door to mount the lock bodies on the inside but of course it depends on the design of the door. You could also fit them vertically shooting into the floor. Glad I have them tbh, cheap peace of mind.


----------



## Pauly.22

I drilled a hole in the bottom of the door and a hole in the floor, and put an anchor bolt through it, hassle if open the garage a lot,

Or if you’ve got two runners on the walls, I drilled a hole through that and put a bolt through as well.

Bit crude but cheap


----------



## Andyblue

Pauly.22 said:


> I drilled a hole in the bottom of the door and a hole in the floor, and put an anchor bolt through it, hassle if open the garage a lot,
> 
> Or if you've got two runners on the walls, I drilled a whole through that and put a bolt through as well.
> 
> Bit crude but cheap


Neighbour did something similar with the bottom of his door.

The bolt through the runners is a good idea - another option in that train of thought is something like a U bracket or even just some sort of quick release secure clamp :thumb:


----------



## Pauly.22

Andyblue said:


> Neighbour did something similar with the bottom of his door.
> 
> The bolt through the runners is a good idea - another option in that train of thought is something like a U bracket or even just some sort of quick release secure clamp :thumb:


https://www.padlocks.co.uk/products...OOj2SKUsgfDQKzVp8-av_UJK7zy4lkScaAp77EALw_wcB

Or get some tall padlocks to go through the runners. :thumb:


----------



## garage_dweller

Chrisxtype said:


> Try Google , "Enfield garage lock", easy to fit, not that expensive, but buy from a reputable seller, good luck,


As above Enfield bolts can be a pain to fit. I fitted some last week, watched a YouTube video before fitting and looked a 5 minute, not so. My door is fluted so fitting into the sides was impossible. Fitting the middle one was easy enough as I put some ply behind to bring the lock out enough to go into the floor, rather than the drain in front of the door.

Fitting the edge ones is proving trickier as the locking arms of the door prevent me spacing the Enfield lock out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aerodynamic18

Mcpx said:


> Same kind of door, fitted these https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B075QHDK29/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_image?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> The fixings (plain dome head bolts) and the keyhole are visible from the outside, but it depends on which way you look at it, either you are showing that the door has extra security so go and find an easier target, or you are showing that the door has extra security so there might be something worth knicking in there. My personal view is that these doors are about as secure as pleated curtains, and the standard lock going to a top and two side catches can be bypassed in seconds, so adding any extra bolts is definitely worth it. I'm under no illusions that anyone could still get through the door very quickly with a cordless grinder or even a recip saw (or maybe a decent can opener?) to cut around the bolts, but doing so would create a hell of a lot of noise and take time, which Mr Scumbag Robber does not like.
> 
> Fitting them was a bit of a pita, I had to add ply shaped to fit the profile of the door to mount the lock bodies on the inside but of course it depends on the design of the door. You could also fit them vertically shooting into the floor. Glad I have them tbh, cheap peace of mind.


Like you I fitted these before. But cause I only ever opened the garage from the inside I didn't drill the hole for the key and it made it very discreet. The door deff was more secure after fitting them


----------



## Walesy.

Chrisxtype said:


> Try Google , "Enfield garage lock", easy to fit, not that expensive, but buy from a reputable seller, good luck,


This!


----------



## pxr5

I just use a big metal g-clamp attached to the runner at the top. Take it on and off when needed as I can access from the side (which has metal bars on the glass portion of the door).


----------



## Zetec-al

Thanks for all the suggestions guys. 

If anybody has any pictures to show me how they have put the locks on I appreciate it!


----------



## Y25dps

Security post in front of the door is another option?


----------



## garage_dweller

Zetec-al said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions guys.
> 
> If anybody has any pictures to show me how they have put the locks on I appreciate it!


Here you go









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue

garage_dweller said:


> Here you go
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's looks a tidy installation :thumb:


----------



## Trix

Pauly.22 said:


> I drilled a hole in the bottom of the door and a hole in the floor, and put an anchor bolt through it, hassle if open the garage a lot,
> 
> Or if you've got two runners on the walls, I drilled a hole through that and put a bolt through as well.
> 
> Bit crude but cheap


I've done this too... Three bolts in the bottom of the door into the concrete floor and one under each runner.. I used engine head bolts as they were cheap from work


----------



## mirdif64

ASEC locks (same as Enfield) fitted to roller door. You can always paint bolt head and lock cover similar colour to door if you want it a bit discrete.


----------



## Blue Al

Would it be possible to bond some 18mm ply to inside skin of door to provide a good fixing ?

Or just for extra fun fit 100 dummy hardened dome-headed steel bolts into the outside face to make it a very laborious test for anyone considering drilling them out


----------



## c87reed

Might not be what you are after, but you can get additional standard locks/latches for the top corners so it locks at 4 points using the central handle. Mine is a standard door and only locks on the bottom two corners. Kit is circa £50.


----------



## mirdif64

Blue Al, you could probably bond ply on the inside, don't think you'd need to. Lock is bolted up against door skin


----------



## Pauly.22

At my dads old house I put a post in too, on the inside so didn't give it away there was something in there.


----------



## The happy goat

Pauly.22 said:


> At my dads old house I put a post in too, on the inside so didn't give it away there was something in there.


How did you get the car in there? And how did you get out?


----------



## Darlofan

The happy goat said:


> How did you get the car in there? And how did you get out?


The post is padlocked to floor and removable.


----------

